# Virtual Colonoscopy ?



## ErikMesa (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm supposed to have a colonoscopy next week and was wondering if anyone had experience with the "virtual colonscopy" (the non-invasive computer one). I'm tempted to pay the cash for it and have it done versus the other one.Anyone had it? How was it? ErikMesa


----------



## georgie (Feb 19, 2004)

If I were you I would pay the big bucks to have it done. Too many things can go wrong with the regular colonoscopy, which is the reason I am now visiting this website.


----------

